# Hunting Training for a Non-hunter



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was brought up with both Springer and Clumber Spaniels and a father who hunted Pheasant, Grouse, and Woodcock, but I live in the city and haven't been hunting in over 10 years now. Our 8 month old V, Darwin, is not going to be a hunting dog, but I would love to start using his instincts for pointing and tracking mostly for his enjoyment. He will hold a point at pretty much any animal, wait until I release him and then flush/chase whatever had his interest and he is pretty good with using his nose (I can throw a stick in the woods and he will find the same stick every time I throw it even if I make him stay with me and lose eye contact with where it landed). Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can find some ideas on how to work with Darwin, but without having access to live birds? What games can I play with him to help him feel like he is working? We go for walks, well he runs, in the woods regularly and I would love to find out what scents to buy or suggestions you all have!

I did do a search of the forums and couldn't find what I was looking for, but if I missed it just point me in the right direction!

Thanks so much,

K


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

k

I would highly suggest hooking up with your local Vizsla club. I think you will find more than a few folks in a situation similar to yours. It's sounds like he has all the correct basic instincts.
Many people have successfully bred, raised, trained, and campaigned Vizlsa's to National Champions in the field,a nd never hunted over them. 
Put him too work. 
If you're anywhere near Connecticut, PM me and we'll hook up and let him go on some quail.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in NJ and the local club is running a field trial event in a couple weeks. ;D


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in Massachusetts, right outside of Boston so Connecticut might be possible, but New Jersey is a little too far!

Gunnr, I will definitely get in touch with my local club and will send you a PM!

Linescreamer, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think ther are allot of Vs in your area. Certainly more then here in NJ.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

K

My SIL used to live in Brookline, Washington Square, and I used to take my V's with me to BeanTown when we visited. It was a scream.
I'll try to look through all my junk and find the names of some Mass' folks. Patsy Ballinghouse comes to mind. She's a breeder/trialer up that way.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that name, was one of the names we corresponded with before we chose our breeder. Suzanne and Larry Gray might also be good contacts, they're Rosie's breeders, in Sudbury, MA.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

sarahaf said:


> I know that name, was one of the names we corresponded with before we chose our breeder. Suzanne and Larry Gray might also be good contacts, they're Rosie's breeders, in Sudbury, MA.


 Patsy is a very nice person.
We had talked multiple times on the phone after Rush died while she helped me locate a puppy, and just talked about Vizslas and all thing Vizsla for probably a few hours. She gave me a lot of her time.
She always got back to me on how the referrals went, and really led me around the circle until I was finally able to hook up with Wendy Russell in Maine and we ended up with Gunnr and Tika.
Without Patsy's help, I would not have been able to replace Rush as quickly and as well as we did.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, we would have been happy to have one of Patsy's dogs. A breeder in CT gave us her name, but as I recall, she didn't have a puppy available, and Suzanne and Larry did.


----------

